# Auxiliary Fluid Accumulator failed. Should this be covered under warranty?



## bbelnap (Apr 7, 2016)

(**Edited title. Original = What does the Auxiliary Fluid Accumulator do? Is it part of the powertrain?)

Hi, Folks.

Just had my 2016 Cruze diagnosed with a failed solenoid in the Auxiliary Fluid Accumulator. What exactly does that do?

The Cruze was leaking fluid through the solenoid, and the shop says it needs to be replaced. Is this a DIY kind of thing or a dealer warranty thing?

Thanks


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Are we talking about the fluid accumulator that stores hydraulic pressure in the transmission during start-stop shutdowns?


----------



## bbelnap (Apr 7, 2016)

Taxman said:


> Are we talking about the fluid accumulator that stores hydraulic pressure in the transmission during start-stop shutdowns?


I believe so. The shop said it's next to the start stop mechanism.

**Edit: Yes it is, GM part no: 24283938 or 24284860

Also, I found a thread here that references the same issue. Don't know why it didn't come up in my initial search. Looks like GM Canada's warranty covers it under the power train warranty.

However, I chatted with a dealer and they said it's not covered, nor is any damage to the transmission from the failed part. Not sure I agree, as it doesn't seem to fit in the exclusions:


> Exclusions: Excluded from the powertrain coverage are transmission cooling lines, hoses, radiator, sensors, wiring, and electrical connectors. Also excluded are the clutch and pressure plate as well as any Transmission Control Module and/or module programming.


But I'm not sure it's worth pressing. Any more knowledgeable folks with an opinion?


----------



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

Is there a code for the solenoid going bad? Are you sure the fluid isn't leaking from one of the lines instead?

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bbelnap (Apr 7, 2016)

There was no code for the solenoid. 

The symptoms were high revs while the car looked for the next gear, and a substantial amount of fluid on the ground about 10 minutes after I got home. Took it right to the dealer who said they'd treat it as a warranty claim. After hunting for the leak, the tech said it was the accumulator, and the fluid was leaking past the solenoid.

I'm not sure it's the solenoid, and am taking the tech word for it.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

You might try and see if you can contact GM Customer Care. 

In a thread about a different problem, it seems if the dealership enters the part description wrong, the computer comes back with "non-warranty". Enter the correct name and it suddenly becomes covered. It's possible that's what's going on here. 

Either way, the dealer is going by what the computer is telling them. Is GM going to pay for it or not? Going over the verbiage of the warranty is something you need to take up with GM. The dealer has no say.


----------



## bbelnap (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks, everyone for the input. Talked to GM who said the dealer decides. Talked to the dealer who said GM decides, but ultimately the dealer the part on the accumulator that failed was internal and lubricated and therefore covered. It caused the cascade of failures that led to the issue. Ultimately it was covered, but it took some pushing on GM to get it done.


----------

